#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Beginners guide  Crypto currency investment!

## Bhavya

Cryptocurrency is a digital currency that can be transmitted to anybody in the globe with very little fees and without limits on who or where you can direct cryptocurrencies too. If you are interested in investing in cryptocurrencies This investment guide will help you to make the right investment.

----------


## galihprop303

Thanks for sharing it! I personally love trading using trading bots, that makes life easier  :Smile:  One of my favourites is https://www.3commas.io/ I think it can be very useful for beginners. What do you think?

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks for sharing it! I personally love trading using trading bots, that makes life easier  One of my favourites is https://www.3commas.io/ I think it can be very useful for beginners. What do you think?


It's my pleasure, I am not interested in cryptocurrency investment but I like to learn about cryptocurrency related things as it's a new technology. Thanks for sharing the above site as you said it may be useful for the beginners who are interested in cryptocurrency investment.

----------

